# Is this something to be concerned about?



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

So I've had my frogs for about a week now, and I just started noticing a few instances of poop minimally staining the sphagnum moss red. Not sure what would cause this. All frogs are eating well and acting normal.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

anyway to get a clearer picture (not so close), that one really doesnt illustrate much.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Yeah I know the picture isn't very good, but my good camera is broken so that's really the best I can get at the moment.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

It is most likely from the eyes of the fruit flies.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Sometimes poop stained w/FF eye pigment, as it was mentioned, is a burnt-red/orange color---it should not be watery, but a single pellet. If it is a crimson red and not a red/orange, you should probably ask Dr. Frye about it.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Now that I look at it, it is more of a red-orange and has always been a single pellet when it has happened. I love this place. Everyone has so much knowledge!


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I had the same problem briefly, you can probably find my thread on it. It's usually nothing to be concerned about.

You're right, it's always nice to have experienced, knowlegable people to help you with all of the newb issues we run into.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

it looks fine to me. even though the pic is blurry you can clearly make out the pellet and the red is the color leaching out of the pellet on to the sphagnum.

i'm not an expert, but it looks like normal poo to me.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

I really appreciate all the replies. You are all so quick to help others. This is a very nice place. 


I am no longer concerned. Many thanks!


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

yumpster said:


> I really appreciate all the replies. You are all so quick to help others. This is a very nice place.
> 
> 
> I am no longer concerned. Many thanks!



It generally is a nice place---the only time it gets hairy is when certain topics get introduced---I encourage you to READ READ READ before posting every single question that comes to mind, also---this may save you some mental calisthenics. Use the Search function above to find threads that may have similar questions if you have an issue you want to raise.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

In my short time here, I have found the "Search" function to be not so helpful at all. It's only easy to find really general topics using it. Finding answers to more specific questions is near impossible if you don't know how to word it.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

yumpster said:


> In my short time here, I have found the "Search" function to be not so helpful at all. It's only easy to find really general topics using it. Finding answers to more specific questions is near impossible if you don't know how to word it.


yeah---sometimes using Google search finds posts really well on Dendroboard---I've tried that a lot. By 'Certain Topics', I mean divulging on issues on mixing species of frogs or mixing frogs with other animals, political or religious. I'm not saying don't ever discuss things, I'm just saying that if you discuss _those_ things, people will get hot under the collar. Other than that, people are generally pretty calm around here...


----------

